# 4 mẫu xịt khoáng Hàn Quốc cao cấp với công dụng dưỡng ẩm vượt trội



## Vũ Thu Hằng (12/12/18)

*Với thành phần tinh chất đậm đặc hơn, các mẫu xịt khoáng cao cấp dưới đây là dòng xịt khoáng dưỡng ẩm và chăm sóc da tốt nhất thị trường hiện nay.*

Xịt khoáng là một trong những sản phẩm được các thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc dành nhiều đầu tư bởi công dụng hữu hiệu cho da mà cách sử dụng dễ dàng hơn nhiều so với các mỹ phẩm dưỡng da khác như kem dưỡng, lotion dạng lỏng.. Dưới đây là các dòng xịt khoáng Hàn Quốc cao cấp vừa có công dụng cấp nước, dưỡng ẩm tức thì đồng thời còn là sản phẩm chăm sóc da, bảo vệ và chống lão hóa cho da hiệu quả nhờ các thành phần dưỡng chất đậm đặc :

*Xịt khoáng Hàn Quốc Laneige*

*

*
_Xịt khoáng Laneige Water Bank_​
Xịt khoáng Laneige Water Bank  gây ấn tượng không chỉ bởi tên tuổi của thương hiệu mà đến từ chính trải nghiệm thực sự mà sản phẩm mang lại. Vòi xịt tạo hơi sương siêu nhỏ, có thể xịt 4 – 5 xịt để hơi tỏa đều trên da mặt mà không quá đẫm và nhỏ giọt, mùi hương thoảng thơm mùi hương hoa sang trọng như được chăm sóc da tại spa. Sau khi xịt khoáng da được cấp ẩm tức thì mềm mịn thấy rõ tuy nhiên không hề nhờn dính và bí da, đem lại cảm giác thoáng mát da được làm dịu và thư giãn.

*Xịt khoáng Hàn Quốc Shake Shake Oil Mist Skinaz*

*

*
​Xịt khoáng dạng dầu, sáng da, giảm mụn, phục hồi da hư tổn 88% Bạch Dương, 9,9% Bơ  Shake Shake OiL Mist Skinaz Hàn Quốc Cao Cấp – 80ml

Nhựa Bạch Dương chứa nhiều dưỡng chất dồi dào và mạnh mẽ cho sức sống như: heterosides (betuloside và monotropitoside), enzym, protein, betulinic acid và betulin, chất chống oxy hóa, các nguyên tố vi lượng và đường (xylitol, glucose, fructose), vitamin (C, B và A) có lợi cho da. Ngoài ra, nhựa cây còn chứa nguồn khoáng chất có ích như: Ca, Mg, P, Mn và Zn.

Chứa tới 90% nhựa Bạch Dương cùng chiết xuất hoa cúc, nhựa cây Tuyết Tùng, chiết xuất rau má, xịt khoáng Refreshing Aqua Tree Mist nhẹ nhàng thấm vào da ngay lập tức và nuôi dưỡng da.

*Xịt Khoáng Lagivado Hàn Quốc*

*

*
​Xịt khoáng Lagivado chứa chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ lá trà xanh tự nhiên, giàu độ ẩm, chứa các thành phần chống oxi hoá và kaolin giúp làm sạch bụi bẩn và các tạp chất trên da, hút nhờn và ngăn ngừa những dấu hiệu làm lão hoá da. Nhờ sự kết hợp giữa hàng loạt thành phần ưu tú, sử lý được nhiều vấn đề của làn da, xịt khoáng Lagivado có thể giúp cho phái đẹp yên tâm hơn khi chăm sóc da hàng ngày chỉ với những bước xịt đơn giản, nhanh-gọn-lẹ đồng thời đem lại cảm giác thư giãn khi da được xịt dưỡng ẩm.

*Xịt Khoáng Tinh Chất Vàng Serum d’Alba Hàn Quốc*

*

*
​Với thành phần chính gồm tinh chất vàng 24k, tinh chất bơ, tinh dầu hoa hướng dương và tinh chất nấm Truffle quý giá, xịt khoáng serum d’Alba đến từ Hàn Quốc giúp hỗ trợ làm trắng da tuyệt vời, giúp se khít lỗ chân lông, sạm, nám cực hiệu quả. Ngoài công dụng dưỡng ẩm vượt trội so với các dạng xịt khoáng thông thường chỉ có thành phần nước khoáng khác, sản phẩm này còn có khả năng chống lão hóa nên phù hợp với những cô gái quan tâm đến việc chăm sóc da tích cực hơn khi qua tuổi 25.

*Nước thần dạng xịt Su:m*

*

*
​Tinh chất bí ẩn hay tên thường gọi là Nước thần Su:m – là sản phẩm đặc biệt chứa thành phần độc quyền Cytosis – được kết hợp từ hơn 80 loại thực vật được chọn lọc kỹ và ủ lên men 2 lần liên tiếp trong 365 ngày, công nghệ này đã loại bỏ hết độc tố trong các loại thực vật, tăng cường giữ ẩm cho da và gia tăng chất chống lão hóa. Dù là tinh chất thiên về dưỡng da hơn là công dụng cấp nước duy nhất thường có ở một mẫu xịt khoáng, sản phẩm nước thần Su:m vẫn có thể được dùng để thay thế xịt khoáng hàng ngày, mức giá cao là nhược điểm của sản phẩm không thể dùng nhiều lần trong ngày như các mẫu xịt khoáng Hàn Quốc giá rẻ khác.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

